# Molded Plug Replacement



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

AFAIK because the bed is a listed assembly, replacing with a cord cap is a no no unless you have the tools to put on a molded plug exactly like the one on the bed - which means most people would replace the entire cord assembly. I suggest you contact the manufacturer.


----------



## EdG (Jan 11, 2012)

So if a pan head #8 x 3/4 screw is missing, I would have to show purchase of it from the manufacturer? What code states all thsi - lots of urban legends but I'm having a difficult time pining it down.

And what about the floor lamp made in China with a broken power cord - I need to go back to the manufacturer to purchase a new power cord. Why can't I replace it with a better grade of line cord? Where does the code say I can't?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

ED,

Look under the bed for the DME (Durable Medical Equipment) supply contact information and have the Hospital Administrator contact them for service. I would almost bet it is a rental bed under contract.

That goes for just about all other DME suplies also. Good luck


----------



## EdG (Jan 11, 2012)

First, we buy all our equipment - no rentals. And the bed example - they don't sell the power cord separately - you have to buy the control board that ii is attached - why spend $150 when all is needed is a new NEMA grounding plug?

Don't get hung up on the bed - what about the floor lamp? What about the plug in wall clock? What about the residents radio. Some electricians say in a licensed health care facility, only oem replacements. Where does the code state that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

After much talk with others and the op I decided to open it up . Jerry you can take my thanks away now. :laughing:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Ed,

How much is your bed rate???? And what is your position at this facilty?

who is the maunfactuer of this bed?

And what is your Department of Health standards on this? It makes me think your compliance officer would know this info.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/...ctrical/fieldcertification/fieldmodification/
*Field modification and labeling*

*Field modification*

*UL Listed product modified in the field*
An authorized use of the UL Mark is the manufacturer's declaration that the product was originally manufactured in accordance with the applicable requirements when it was shipped from the factory. When a UL-Listed product is modified after it leaves the factory, UL is unable to determine if the product continues to comply with the safety requirements used to certify the product without investigating the modified product. UL can neither indicate that such modifications nullify the UL Mark, nor that the product continues to meet UL's safety requirements, unless the field modifications have been specifically investigated by UL. It is the responsibility of the authority having jurisdiction (AHJ) to determine the acceptability of the modification, or if the modifications are significant enough to require one of UL's Field Engineering Services members to evaluate the modified product. UL can assist the AHJ in making this determination.
If a party wishes UL to determine if the modifications made to a UL Listed product comply with UL requirements, the appropriate Field Engineering Service can be initiated to investigate the modifications. This investigation will only be conducted after UL consults with the AHJ to determine that UL's investigation addresses all areas of concern and meets all of the AHJ's needs. Please contact Regulatory Services to inquire about a Field Investigation.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Seeing as how the NEC does not cover utilization devices I believe it would be covered under the health care facilities handbook. 
It would be allowed as part of their medical repair departments functions. 
Repairs to any health care item should be covered and allowed by their AHJ, the facilities manager or resident engineer. 
We did it all the time and only farmed out equipment that would be used in an oxygen rich environment. That was mainly due to my lack of knowledge in such equipment. 
UL plays a big part only if it's a UL listed piece of equipment. I don't ever remember reading were you HAD to buy a UL listed device. CA listing is good stuff also you know.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

It would be a UL issue. Not a NEC issue.


*90.2 Scope.*​

*(A) Covered. *
This _Code _covers the installation of electrical
conductors, equipment, and raceways; signaling and communications
conductors, equipment, and raceways; and optical
fiber cables and raceways for the following:
(1) Public and private premises, including buildings, structures,
mobile homes, recreational vehicles, and floating
buildings
(2) Yards, lots, parking lots, carnivals, and industrial substations
(3) Installations of conductors and equipment that connect
to the supply of electricity
(4) Installations used by the electric utility, such as office
buildings, warehouses, garages, machine shops, and
recreational buildings, that are not an integral part of a​generating plant, substation, or control center
​


----------

